
Why Laptops Should Have Ports of the Same Kind - kartickv
https://kartick-log.blogspot.com/2016/11/why-laptops-should-have-ports-of-same.html
======
crispy2000
Disagree. Having one or two "legacy" ports decreases the disruption when
upgrading, particularly if the user has some oddball peripherals. This is why
API's have deprecated functions for a while, allowing users a bit of extra
time to upgrade before they're left out in the cold.

~~~
dba7dba
Agree, especially since hardware (especially something like a laptop) cannot
be modified once it leaves the factory, unlike software.

